

Ask HN: Startup School Post Meetup? - novaleaf

Hi I&#x27;m comming to Startup School 2013 from Thailand and, besides not really knowing what to expect, I&#x27;m wondering if any of you locals are planning a post meet up of any kind?<p>I&#x27;m guessing that sat night and&#x2F;or sunday is best for people, so if your willing to organize something for us out-of-towners (and for me, those of us totally ignorant of Silicon Valley culture) please do let me and others know!
======
agibsonccc
The group here maybe useful to you:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/705664592796188/)

~~~
novaleaf
very much thanks for the link, i will make use of it!

------
scotthtaylor
We are meeting up on Friday evening - details are in the Facebook group.

